# New Tran Cat 180 SVT



## Last Call (Jun 2, 2008)

Did anyone see the 18' tran Cat at the fishing show. It was the first time i had seen it and it was a good lookin rig. The rep i talked to said they still have some changes and testing ti do but they should start selling them in a few months. One at the show was deep blue with a 140 suzuki on it. Y'all have any more info on the specs of it?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Look forward to more info on it.......may even get me to move up from my BC


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## bay blazer 1973 (Aug 9, 2011)

What was the price tag on it ?


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

bay blazer 1973 said:


> What was the price tag on it ?


Around 32 thousand


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I spent a few minutes looking at it. Wanted to talk to the dealer, but he was busy, and the wife was not interested in boats... The 18 looked nice, though. Seemed big for an 18'er. Is the Baby cat that wide?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

It's just the 20 with 2 feet cut off.

Frank and I discussed it ... the price is the mid 30's ... which is a great price for a well made boat with a 140 on it.

It should float the same as the 20 SVT, and do just about everything it does ...

It's the 1st 18' in the SVT style of boat they made. 

If your in the market for a used boat in the mid $30K range ... why not go new?

IMO this would be great for a guy who fished by himself, and has issues putting the boat in without help .... or someone who tows with a smaller truck with a V6 like the Tacoma ....


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

I spoke to the crew at Tran and I believe this boat is actually closer to 19 feet than 18 feet. I agree if someone is about to put down 30K on a used boat might as well buy new. The way these boats are in demand it will depreciate very little over the next few years and if in a bind you won't have a problem selling it.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> Look forward to more info on it.......may even get me to move up from my BC


Go ahead you need it, at least it will get you across the bay when the winds blowing. That way you can stay fishing with us when Copano's rough.:slimer: Get it......:work:


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

SPECIFICATIONS

180SVT	
Length	18 ft. 5 in.	
Beam	97 in.	
Max HP	150	
Weight	1270 lbs

From trans website.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like my XLR8 might just get traded in for one of these.


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

*Just Popped Out*

Spy Fotos


----------



## spooze (Dec 8, 2011)

any updates


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Not really spy photos anymore when there was a completed one at the fishing show for everyone to see. Lol


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I wonder how the new 150sho with trp if possible, would do. I think if I can swing it, that would be a great set up.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

At the fishing show they said the 140 hp was the max


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

That was the one at the show!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking Rig!


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Muddskipper said:


> At the fishing show they said the 140 hp was the max


Tran website has it listed as 150 max.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

my sources tell me it was in the water today! sorry no pics. oh it had a 140 on it.


----------



## Rit (Apr 11, 2013)

I was reading one of the posts and it mentioned that it floats like a 20. I was wondering if any one has any information on how shallow the 180 SVT can go. Reason being I currently own a 16ft. Shallow scooter (LOVE IT.., but no sides, dads feet sometimes get wet), but I'm 47yrs old and my father who is my fishing buddy isn't getting any younger. Would like to up grade into something with sides but I dont want to lose the ability in fishing over a 1ft 1/2 of water, since we fish outside Arroyo City ie., The saucer, Rattle Snake, gas well flats. Just would like to hear some info. Thank you.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

rit said:


> i was reading one of the posts and it mentioned that it floats like a 20. I was wondering if any one has any information on how shallow the 180 svt can go. Reason being i currently own a 16ft. Shallow scooter (love it.., but no sides, dads feet sometimes get wet), but i'm 47yrs old and my father who is my fishing buddy isn't getting any younger. Would like to up grade into something with sides but i dont want to lose the ability in fishing over a 1ft 1/2 of water, since we fish outside arroyo city ie., the saucer, rattle snake, gas well flats. Just would like to hear some info. Thank you.


18" of water should be no issue for the 18 svt. That is plenty deep for my 16 ft baby cat


----------



## Rit (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for your comment and opinion. I was planning on buying a 16ft. Baby cat (used), because of the great comments about the boat and the builder, but looking at the pictures of the the 180 SVT I like the small rail, the lay out and should be easy to load by myself or w/ my Dads help. I guess I will just keep saving my money until then...
Thanks again..


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice looking boat. Would be nice to know what speed and RPM they are getting out of that rig. Update us if you can.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Any news about the numbers? I am really interested in this boat. What's the top speed? Anything will help.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

*svt 18*

Before the fishing show.


----------



## Fishaway (Jul 19, 2012)

Can you buy this boat in just the hull and how much would we be looking at?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I heard a figure at the Houston show was low to mid 30k boat, 140 hp Zuke motor and alum trailer trailer....so hull and trailer around high teens to low $20k ish????

Call Donnie at tran and ask him then post it back be interested to know myself.


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

I have one of the older TranCat 180V 2003, with a Suzuki 115 on it and routinely get up in 8" to a foot of water, soft bottom. I've run it 4" to 6" easily with no problems. Going to the 24' SVT next year. They are great boats and the service is second to none.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Deadbug nice boat. Similar to my BC. I wanted a 200svt but pics like that might sway my mind. Specs on speed when you can please.


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Digging this one up for some updates and more pics.


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

*Jrey is this yours!*

Jrey is this your boat, couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Not mine. Mine is a different color scheme. I saw one like the one in the pic getting rigged up today. 

I'm trying to determine which motor to throw on it. It's either a 140 or 150 Zuke.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Put a 150 yammie sho on it. I need speca compared to a 140 suzuki


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey jr! Congrats brother!

You'll have to let me know how you like the 18!

Five


----------



## MarineLife (Jan 6, 2007)

Im thinking 135 or 150 HO on mine


----------



## MarineLife (Jan 6, 2007)

Evinrude etec, but i might go to a 22 svt with a 200 ho etec, depending on my funds!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Five I will def keep you updated. Due date is around late October/November.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Be interesting to see how well these 18 svt sell and what that may do to the sales of the BC and the 20svt. I considered one for awhile too.

Good luck and congrats on your new Trans I am sure you will be happy. Keep us posted with numbers and reviews on them


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

It's going to be a change going from an XLR8, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## TxToeZ (Nov 9, 2012)

Tran's website has a video of a 20SVT with a 150 yammie doing 49.8 mph ???? sounds fast for a 150hp ?? maybe hull design ?? 18 SVT with the same motor would be scary fast !!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Was told 40 WOT with the 140 and 45ish with a little left on the 150. Both Zukes.


----------



## barrettz (Oct 17, 2011)

TxToeZ said:


> Tran's website has a video of a 20SVT with a 150 yammie doing 49.8 mph ???? sounds fast for a 150hp ?? maybe hull design ?? 18 SVT with the same motor would be scary fast !!


49.8 with a 150 yam is possible with the right prop and a light load. I've got a 175 Suzuki on my 20svt and I can go 48 with a worn out prop and a full load. Need to get over to Full Throttle and get a new prop to play with.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

i don't think the 18 would be "all" that much faster it only weighs 180lbs less. probably whatever a 20svt will do with similar motor and gas & gear and 2 adults is what you will see maybe a bit more. the hull looks to be identical except its shorter.
trans seem to be a little heavier size for size than some other similar boat mfg....probably why they can handle chop like they do. heck the BabyCat hull weighs in at 800 lbs for a 16 ft boat


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I know there are a couple of 18 owners out there; can you post some pics for us? Mine won't be here till November and I'm going through boat withdrawal. Help a brother out.


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

*!8*

Jery is this one yours? Pictures will only make it worse!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Not mine, but very nice. I'm looking at late October early November. Not nearly soon enough. Glad to see some more being produced though. I'd like to see some on the H20 pics.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Deadbug, you see any new 18's out?


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

*18 svt*

No I sure have not seen one in the water yet. Been looking for a ride. If this boat is as tuff as a baby cat, it will be sweet. I am looking to have one with the new Mercury 150 four stroke.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

**** this thread!!! I had a dream last night about ordering a boat. I couldn't decide between a 200 and 180 svt. I was 38k deep and still adding "necessities" funny part was I kept thinking on the other hand the baby cat I have is pretty nice as well......


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

lets see some of these. and hear some numbers. awesome boat.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Imo the baby cat can not be compared to the 18 svt......different hull layout.
No sides and and no compartments to speak of in a baby cat and 90hp max vs high sides and a 150 hp rating with rear deck compartments.

I never did really like the shape and layout of the tran consoles.

The 180 is a cut down 20svt plain and simple///not a bigger baby cat. If tran had built a bigger version of the baby cat i would have most likely gone that route on my new boat. But now that i have my haynie 21 cat i am very happy with it and its performance.

.....do miss my little red BC thoughsad_smiles


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

What are these 180 rigs going for with 140-150 zuk bone stock


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

bigstix66 said:


> What are these 180 rigs going for with 140-150 zuk bone stock


I was told base boat motor and trailer start around mid 30's. loaded they can get into the low 40's decked out. But this was several months ago before the 18 was really out there yet.

But a new base 16 ft baby cat is starting at over $ 28 k so it sounds about right.

It will be interesting to see what this 18 ft does to the sales of the 20svt. I would like to ride in one and see if the extra 2 feet give any smoother ride than the baby cat.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Bolt, as soon as I get mine, you are welcome to check it out. Talked to Donny this afternoon and mine should be water ready in 3-4 weeks. I went with the 140 Zuke.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

J, keep us posted. I would like to hear how she performs.


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

Please do keep us posted I almost pulled the trigger on a baby at but I was worried that I might regret going so small I know it's a great boat but I wanted something a little bigger then I saw the 18 and waiting to see performance number and ride quality out of it


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I was in your shoes 66. I wanted the bc but then the 18 came out and I turned my attention towards it for the bigger size and horsepower. I waited for numbers, but no one ever posted anything. I'm guessing they are just so new that the few folks that have them are being quiet. I know that the original was repowered with a 150zuke due to the guy wanting more speed. I wish I had some solid info to post on numbers. All I know is that I really liked the hull and feel like it will be a work horse for me.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I went in a Buddie's old Tran 180 5 or 6 years ago which was way bigger than I wanted. Before the redesign the old 180 was 18'10" long and wide with a different hull and this one had the 115. 

I followed him down to Maty in the fog one day and realized that was a big wide boat on the trailer and more than what I wanted since my BC fits in the garage. I forget that I have the BC behind the truck some times.

I did like those high sides when you got to go. Not much to sit on on the baby cat and to go off the side; you hope your grip does not slip. 

The redesign really looks nice. Like to go out in one to see how they ride but I do like my BC.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

2 weeks till I take delivery.


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

Jrey yours must be the light blue one I saw this weekend? I didn't take a picture.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

That's her. How'd she look?


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Jrey what motor did you get? I have a bc and am interested in a 18 or 200svt. If I can get the 18 to go 45mph and offshore state waters on a calm day I wont even bother with the 200svt....... yet lol


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I ended up with the 140 zuke. I tossed around the 150 sho, 150pro xs, and the 150 zuke, but opted for the 140. I think it will be plenty good for that boat. Guess time will tell.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Whats the weight differences between suzuki's 140 and 150?

when ya get it dont be shy about posting pics.


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

She looks sharp.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Getting close.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

jreynolds said:


> Getting close.[/QUOTE
> nice color bro


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks E. When you getting your SW? It's gotta be getting close b/c we ordered at the same time.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

jreynolds said:


> Thanks E. When you getting your SW? It's gotta be getting close b/c we ordered at the same time.


yea i think we gonna get them both at same time i have few pic. looks like we r on same time . i was told yesterday end nov max early dec i can't wait . will text u pic as soon as its done


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

The day has come. Will post pics this afternoon when I pick her up.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

hahah nice bro my boat next week lol


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

jreynolds said:


> Getting close.


I saw your boat this week, looks sharp, congrats. FYI, I trimmed the top of my console with strips of teak instead of the aluminum rack. It looks and functions great. Tran folks said I have to remove the no wood sticker!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

730 j Reynolds I want pics Mr.!!!! $


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll get some good ones tomorrow.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Sweet bro 
U gonna love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Sweet rig jr. Please keep posting info when you can. I like your boat. Maybe some speed and handling info when possible. Did you get a livewell? What kind of trim tabs


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats J!!

Sweet looking rig, now we seriously need to go fishing **** it!!

Five


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I did get the live well with pro air. It's located rear port. Tabs are Lenco electrics. They really did a bang up job on it to say the least. The cushions were done in this ostrich pattern vinyl which added a nice classy touch. Will mount the power pole myself tomorrow after so take her out for the maiden voyage. 

Five, I'm ready to go. At least now I won't have to worry about getting the old XLR8 stuck chasing you.


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice and would appreciate a few more pics of the front deck area and facing rear just to get an idea of fishing room and storage. Smart choice and color!


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

She's a beauty!!! I'll keep dreaming


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

So I got her out this morning for a few hours and it ran great. It's hard to judge the true performance right now due to the break in period. I never got above 3k rpm, but at that, I was cruising at 22mph comfortably. This is my first boat with trim tabs and they are awesome. Will never own another boat without them.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry if the files are large, I'm posting from my iPhone.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

One more.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeet !!!!!

I hope she gives you many days of fun, safe fishing !

Congrats !


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

Keep use posted how she handles!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm glad I decided on the 140. It squats pretty good in the rear with it. I think the 150 might be too much weight.


----------



## Deadbug (Feb 9, 2006)

Jrey show us some picture setting in the water when you get a chance


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

All I have is the view of the front while waiting to load. I am string still in this pic.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

first- Jrenolds- Congrats on the boat! Looks very nice! Please keep us updated as you finish the break in and get the boat set up, looking forward to the updates!

second - that last pic, are all of the Tran SVT's like this? that the V from the side hulls meet with no flat hull? That pic makes it look more like in invert V hull than a true cat hull. Splitting hairs, maybe.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice dog J. I have a chocolate lab too. He doesn't fair so well on the baby cat. Another reason I want to get a bigger boat. I think he is good luck. Last time I took him I caught 2 limits of reds in about 2 hrs on a day I would have never of guessed possible.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Funny you say that kcliff because I feel like mine is good luck too. She helped me manage 7 trout on the maiden voyage. You pick up an 18 and your lab will have plenty of room to roam around.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Digging this one up to see if there are any new 18 owners. Call out and post some pics.


----------



## jacobm24 (Mar 30, 2011)

I really like the idea of this boat. It makes a nice sized boat more affordable. Would you mind posting numbers and how you like it so far? More worried about how shallow you can run, draft and get up in rather than top speed. Thanks!

Beautiful boat by the way!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Boat is awesome. The hull is a shallow running machine yet handles the mid bay chop well for an 18'. I call it the tank because it's an 18 ' boat with a wide fishing platform. With the 140, I've had it to 43 wot which is plenty good for me. I'm really enjoying the flexibility I have with hull. The Tran's hit a home run with this hull if you ask me. It's a great ride for those looking for a smaller boat that can handle multiple conditions.


----------



## Winters97gt (Jun 20, 2013)

I like the idea of putting a V6 on the back. Great looking boat. I'm guessing a 150xs would push it up around 50mph, maybe a tad more with a light load.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It does look nice. Buddy had the old T180 at 18'10" and I liked my BC at 16' 2" a lot better. 

It would be a nice boat to up grade to if I had Bolt's money but the Baby cat is 5 years old, paid for, and fits in the garage. 

We had the BC out in April at Pt Mansfield and it was blowing 25+ with that SSE and still fishing but a larger boat would be nice for a run up to Gladys in those conditions. What I need is is more time fishing and less time working at my age. 

Put some more pxs up. Great looking boat.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

JimD said:


> It does look nice. Buddy had the old T180 at 18'10" and I liked my BC at 16' 2" a lot better.
> 
> It would be a nice boat to up grade to if I had Bolt's money but the Baby cat is 5 years old, paid for, and fits in the garage.
> 
> ...


Come on jim you need to practice more like my dentist...he treats me like a King...every time I go see him he gives me another Crown.
If I had all the money I paid him in the last year or so I would have an SCB now

The moral to the younger crowd " take care of your teeth"


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Bolt, 

I am just jealous that you are fishing a lot instead of working all the time. 

We will have to get together up there at the Bass Pro. My Daughter just finished her MD residency up is SA and is going to stay and practice in North SA. With a first grand baby on the way my wife assures me I will be spending a lot of time in SA instead of working or trying to find time to fish.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

*Couple from the 4th*

#1


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

*Pic*

#2


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

jreynolds said:


> #1


That's an awesome rig. Love the color. I bet you hear that quite often. How fast is your rig with the 140?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Question for you guys with the 180 SVT - 

Would it fit in a 22' garage, with a swing tongue trailer? Can anyone measure for me from the back of the cavitation plate to the winch post?


----------

